# Electrochromatic mirror



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

I want one of these for my new baby. One with temp and compass in it. I've been spoiled by driving the minivan. Where can I get one that will be compatible for the GTO. Local dealer told me I could get one (without compass and temp) installed for approx $300 which isn't bad, but I lose two fo the three features I want. LMK. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a thread started by JERHOFER with a link to where he purchased his mirror.


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks. Guess when I searched, I got no responses for some reason.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I found this site for the homelink enabled version. I'll get in spring when it warms up enough to work on the car again.

http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/aumiwiho.html

David


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

SilverGoat said:


> I found this site for the homelink enabled version. I'll get in spring when it warms up enough to work on the car again.
> 
> http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/aumiwiho.html
> 
> David


That is very cool, and will address a few issues I have all in one unit. I have to drive through the mountains on my commute where icing can be a problem, so knowing the temperature is a good idea. Also, I just bought a home in a gated community, so the HomeLink will eliminate having to mount multiple door openers on my visor...trick!

Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

I saw the homelink one too. I may get it instead although it is twice the price of the Compass/Temp mirror


----------

